

Elm: Functional Reactive Web Programming. Source + compiler/server now available - wheatBread
http://elm-lang.org/Elm.elm

======
wheatBread
Elm is a functional reactive language for web programming. To learn the
basics, please check out the recently updated interactive examples
(<http://elm-lang.org/Examples.elm>) and documentation (<http://elm-
lang.org/Documentation.elm>). This project is the result of my undergraduate
thesis, so it is still a work in progress. Also, I know compiling to HTML,
CSS, and JS can be controversial, so please look at the examples and try using
Elm yourself before you make up your mind.

The Elm source code is available at github (<https://github.com/evancz/Elm>),
and the compiler/server is available through Hackage
(<http://hackage.haskell.org/package/Elm>).

See these install instructions
(<https://github.com/evancz/Elm/blob/master/README.md>) to get Elm running on
your machine. I have successfully installed on fresh copies of Ubuntu 11.10
and 12.04, Debian, and Linux Mint. Others have successfully installed with
Win7 and OSX Lion. If you are having trouble that is not resolved by the
install instructions, please ask me here and I'll do my best to help!

P.S. As of this release, Elm has support for ADTs (which explains the
representation of strings).

